

How can we map the POS terminal IDs at retail outlets with their location? - raviteja2007
http://www.quora.com/Point-of-Sale-Systems-POS/How-can-we-map-the-POS-Terminal-IDs-at-various-retail-outlets-with-their-approximate-location-information

======
raviteja2007
Looking for answers from Hacker News people as well.

